# Temperament vs Conspecific Temperament



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

Sorry about all the questions. Going through the fish stores list of Mbuna then checking this forum Species profiles. Temperament is described as Peaceful, Mildly Aggressive, Aggressive, highly aggressive, extremely aggressive. 
Often they are friendly with strangers not so much with family. 
So would it be more important to be friendly with strangers or with family or do you want both?
Assuming I should steer clear of highly and extremely.
Should I stick with peaceful and Mildly aggressive or can I consider Aggressive as well? Not many fish in the first two. Bill
:fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is hard to generalize. Let's try this. Here is a good stocking for a 48" tank that is 18" or wider. These are all mildly aggressive.

1m:4f Labidochromis caeruleus
1m:4f Pseudotropheus acei
1m:4f Iodotropheus sprengerae
1m:4f Cynotilapia zebroides Cobue

So then the Q is what aggressive species did you like enough to ask about?

Often it is easier for you to pick your favorite species and let us stock around them. I would not choose auratus for a 48" tank however.


----------



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

> So then the Q is what aggressive species did you like enough to ask about?


not sure yet will get back to you. Ya I do love the Auratus (had them before) Sadly a nasty fish- not welcome.


----------



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

```
1m:4f Labidochromis caeruleus 1
1m:4f Pseudotropheus acei 2
1m:4f Iodotropheus sprengerae 3
1m:4f Cynotilapia zebroides Cobue 4

So then the Q is what aggressive species did you like enough to ask about?
Often it is easier for you to pick your favorite species and let us stock around
```
An answer to your question and thanks for your interest. First 3 on your list are in. very much like and want the Maingaro. Can you suggest 2 from the last 5? Like to include an OB if it works.
*Fish available at my store * 
Labidochromis caeruleus (Lion's Cove I) Electric Yellow Peaceful Mildly Aggressive yes for sure
Iodotropheus sprengerae	Rusty Peaceful	mildly aggressive yes for sure 
Pseudotropheus acei	Yellow Tail Acei . Peaceful Mildly Aggressive yes for sure
Cynotilapia zebroides (Cobue	Afra Edwardi Peaceful Mildly Aggressive not at my store
Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos Maingano Mildly Aggressive Mildly Aggressive	want this guy very much
Metriaclima estherae (OB) Red Zebra Mildly Aggressive Aggressive	????
Pseudotropheus socolofi (Albino)	Albino Pindani	Mildly Aggressive	Mildly Aggressive	????
Labeotropheus fuelleborni	Marmalade Fuelliborni Aggressive Aggressive	??????
Pseudotropheus sp. "Williamsi North"	Williamsi Blue Lips	Mildly Aggressive	Mildly Aggressive	????
Labidochromis sp. "Hongi	Kimpuma Mildly Aggressive Aggressive ?????

DJ I hope you or anyone else can help with this. Bill


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maingano will work fine and stock 1m:7f. The extra 2 fish will be fine.


----------

